# Meth Church August 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey all, 

Hope everyone is well this Friday afternoon! 

I visited the abandoned Methodist Church with Mockingbird and 2 non members. 
Mockingbird had the location for this site, so I followed their car and parked up having past it. Once inside we set about having a look around and then setting up. We all seemed to split up and I went into this big hall with a stage. I was curious as I saw stairs leading up the stage so went to take a closer look! I got near the door and it opened without me touching it and I was greeted by 2 homeless people and a big dog. I must say, I got a fright haha. But not as much as the homeless girl as she thought it was the police! After a small chat, I went on taking photos. 

Here is my take on the place 



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking  

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 29, 2014)

Excellent stuff! Fantastic photos as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 29, 2014)

that main hall is impressive right  certainly made you look tiny as you lay on the floor 
good shots chap an nice take on the place aswel


----------



## brickworx (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice work mr jigsaw, you must be a local lad


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 29, 2014)

brickworx said:


> Nice work mr jigsaw, you must be a local lad



Thanks man! I'm from heathrow mate so not far from Surrey


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 29, 2014)

Great set of shots there


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Aug 29, 2014)

Cool! Great photos. Thanks for sharing.......that's yet another one to go on my list! 

Looks like an interesting place, might just drag hubby along if there are potential occupants


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 29, 2014)

Can't fault these, very nice indeed.


----------



## krela (Aug 29, 2014)

I think I've watched too much breaking bad, this isn't what I was expecting. 

Great report though.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice one and great photos.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 30, 2014)

krela said:


> I think I've watched too much breaking bad, this isn't what I was expecting.
> 
> Great report though.



Haha, thanks. Yeah, the people inside looked as if they had some of Walt's blue stuff tho!


----------



## brickworx (Aug 31, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Haha, thanks. Yeah, the people inside looked as if they had some of Walt's blue stuff tho!



Seriously, if anyone is going down there, I found a room at the very bottom of the fire escape stairwell that was littered with discarded works and drug paraphernalia - my point is it looked like a *lot *of people are using in that room so maybe best to avoid that particular space if exploring (nothing worth seeing in there anyway unless you like the junkie lair thing).


----------



## skankypants (Aug 31, 2014)

Great stuff mate


----------



## Dugie (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice set mate. This place looks really well, hope it stays like that.

Dugie


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Sep 3, 2014)

Great post!
I was also thinking of Crystal meth and not Methodist!


----------

